# Mounting router to table



## martinreed (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi everyone - my first post! [And it probably shows]
My first router packed in and I'm looking to replace it. It was on a Charnwood W012 Bench Top Router Table.
I will only use it on the table but not sure how easy it is to put another router in it - different moun ting plate?
I am thinking of a Bosch POF 1200 AE or Erbauer ER2100. Would these fit wwithout too much mucking about?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hello and welcome N/A...
what country are you residing in???


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a former post on that very topic: https://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/34636-mounting-bosch-pof-1200-under-table.html

And welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum...

You will likely need to drill new mounting holes but that is easy enough...you can use the routers base plate as a template...just make sure the holes are drilled so that the shaft of the router is exactly centered.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

According to the maker's website, it will accept any router... meaning you're going to have to drill your plate.

https://www.charnwood.net/component...er+Tables%2FW012+Owners+Manual.pdf&Itemid=121


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a few aftermarket plates that are drilled to accept most routers but then you have a plate with a bunch of holes in it. Lots of plates just assume you'll drill the holes yourself.


----------



## martinreed (Jan 28, 2020)

Uk


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Martin.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I knew you were UK based as soon as I saw "charnwood" and "erbaur" :grin:
(I'm English, ex-pat in Cyprus).

Lots of very skilled people here, but as they are mostly North American with a sprinkling of OZ, and less than a handful of brits, almost none of them have experience with UK machine tool brands.

Thats a very small table, and doesnt allow long routers (see video 



 )
In all honesty, unless you only have the kitchen table to work on, and only do scale model work I recommend a much bigger table and a half inch router, which will last you forever.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Coming into this late, I'd be more concerned about a router 'lift' than the table as a table can be built easily and made to suit with t-track and what else you need/desire. I went with with Bosch table/lift and had to fit a Jessem Rout-R-Lift II into after the Bosch lift mechanism disappointed so badly. Routed the Jessem's phenolic plate by 1/16" on all sides and it went in with minimal difficulty. Gonna write them and suggest a Bosch RA1181 table version to facilitate this for similar owner experiences.


----------

